
Even More Brainfuck Optimisations - mmastrac
http://www.wilfred.me.uk/blog/2015/10/18/even-more-bf-optimisations/
======
h2000
I read "Even More BoyFriend Optimisations". a little disappointed ;-)

~~~
dang
Ok, we s/BF/Brainfuck/'d the title. No need for bowdlerisms.

